# 72 chevy lwb



## spankrz (Jan 25, 2010)

this is my baby... a 72 chevy custom 10 2wd with a 350 4bbl and a 350 tranny.... chrome wheels, 31x10.5-15 tires, goin through the body work right now. it has bucket seats, carpet, new int. panels and dash pad, sony cd player, sony 6.5" speakers in the kick panels and sony 6x9's in the cab corners and to top off the sterio a 760w pioneer amp with two clarion 10" subs in a bandpass box.

AND a cactus on the antenna.

http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae179/spankrz/my truck/?action=view&current=0114002035.jpg


----------



## little possum (Jan 31, 2010)

solid lookin chevy. I really like that body style


----------



## DANOAM (Feb 5, 2010)

Those really were great looking trucks


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweet ride bro!


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 5, 2010)

Best truck there is IMHO, have my late father's sitting in my shop, he bought it new in 71. Came with the 402 big block, 400 turbo and wood bed. I replaced the bed my senior year in HS over 30 years ago. 
My sons drive these older trucks as well one has a 72 Blazer 4x4 all factory stock, 350 with 350 turbo tranny and the youngest one just bought his first truck a 71 shortbed, 355 chevy with 400 turbo under it. They are great trucks, solid, power steering with that big wheel is second to none and drive and ride like a dream.


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 5, 2010)

A friend of mine had a 68 or 69 that looked just like spankrz. He did the body which came out very good and was planning on building a mild SBC 406. He never did finish it. He ended selling and getting a 5th Gen. (78-87) El Camino. I never could figure that one out. To each their own.


----------



## spankrz (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah mine is making progress. i just finished up the exhaust. it has hooker long tube comp headers with 2.5" true dual flowmasters and chrome "echo" tips.


----------

